# Q9300 ablösen.



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

*Q9300 ablösen.*

Schönen Sonntag Morgen zusammen.
Da sich nun ein RAM-Riegel verabschiedet hat und ich nix mehr in das alte System stecken werde, überleg ich nun den Unterbau zu wechseln. 
Ich dachte da an einen I5 3570K, AsRock Z77 Pro 3/4, GSkill Ares (1600MHz, CL 9 9 9 24)
Vielleicht habt ihr noch ne preislich gleiche Alternative parat, da mir das AsRock vom Design nicht wirklich gefällt. Schön wäre es, wenn das Board blau ist. 
Den RAM gibt es ja in der Farbe.
Drin haben sollte das Board USB 3.0 (2/2, da ich noch Front USB 3.0 einbauen will)
Genutzt wird der Rechner fürs zocken, keine Video oder Bildbearbeitung.
Preislich zwischen 350 und max. 400 Euro.
Meine jetzige Grafikkarte, Sapphire 6850 wird zeitnah bei erscheinen von Generals 2 und GTA5 ersetzt.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wäre es nur Geldverschwendung, da kein Spiel in meinem Besitz ist, was ne 7870 sinnvoll fordern würde.
Schonmal Danke, Gruß bludi007


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Blaue bzw. schwarz/blaue Boards gäbe es von MSI oder Gigabyte: Produktvergleich


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

Also das MSI Z77A-G45, Z77 sieht schon geil aus. Vorallem genug Platz unter der Grafikkarte.
Ich möchte meine soka soweit wie möglich von der Graka weghaben.
Aber preislich ist das schon ganz schön viel....:-/
Sorry das alles ohne Links ist, aber ich schreib vom Handy.


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ja, für eine PCIe Soundkarte wäre das Z77A-G45 die geschickteste Lösung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ich habe bei mir die Soka direkt über der Grafikkarte ohne irgendwelche Probleme


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei mir die Soka direkt über der Grafikkarte ohne irgendwelche Probleme



Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte?
Kann mich mit den Gedanken nicht richtig anfreunden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Kann man alles in meinem Profilalbum sehen, eine GTX 570 ( Asus DCII )


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Naja, die HD6850 produziert ja auch nicht sooo viel Abwärme, das funktioniert dann schon mit der Soundkarte über der Grafikkarte.

Wenn Du aber stark übertakten willst, fände ich die Soundkarte im untersten PCIe x16 Slot geschickter.


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

Die 6850 ist bis nächstes Jahr drin und wird dann ersetzt. Übertakten werde ich an Anfang nicht, wozu auch? Was noch erwähnt werden sollte, meinen mugen 2 will ich weiter nutzen. Müsste doch bis 4 GHz mitmachen, oder?


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Übertakten werde ich an Anfang nicht, wozu auch?



Ich habe mal von Leuten gehört, die von Leuten gehört haben, die sowas angeblich tun  



bludi007 schrieb:


> Was noch erwähnt werden sollte, meinen mugen 2 will ich weiter  nutzen. Müsste doch bis 4 GHz mitmachen, oder?


 
Der Mugen2 reicht locker für 4 GHz


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal von Leuten gehört, die von Leuten gehört haben, die sowas angeblich tun



Die CPU wird auch im Standardtakt Langeweile schieben, da ja nur ne 6850 gefüttert werden will. Also wozu unnötig übertakten?
Die Leistung wird eh noch nicht gebracht.
Was anderes, könnte ihr mal bitte ein bundle ohne übertakten zusammenstellen?
So als Vergleich.
Dachte da an nen Xeon oder nen kleineren I5.
Danke


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Wenn Du gar nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du einen i5-3450 oder Xeon E3-1230 oder Xeon E3-1230V2 (neueste BIOS Version notwendig!) nehmen. Board reicht dann ein Asrock H77 Pro4 oder B75 Pro3.

Wenn Du den i5-3450 auf ~3,8GHz übertakten willst, den i5-3450 + Z77-Board.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Die 6850 ist bis nächstes Jahr drin und wird dann ersetzt. Übertakten werde ich an Anfang nicht, wozu auch? Was noch erwähnt werden sollte, meinen mugen 2 will ich weiter nutzen. Müsste doch bis 4 GHz mitmachen, oder?



Wenn es der Mugen 2 Rev. B ist besteht kein Grund den nicht zu nutzen, ansonsten würde er vom Sockel nicht passen und man müßte auf Asrock Baord ausweichen welches die S. 775 Bohrungen bietet


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

Jup, scythe mugen 2 rev. B


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Dann bist du bei der Auswahl ungebunden


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

So endlich vom Rechner aus posten.
Das wäre jetzt eine Zusammenstellung mit OC Option.

1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB)
1 x MSI Z77A-G45, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7752-010R)
ca. 364€
und ehrlich gesagt die Non OC Option, naja...

1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB)
1 x ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
ca. 290€
oder

1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (PC3-12800U DDR3)
auch ca. 290€

oder 

1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB)
1 x ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
332€


Wenn ich jetzt mal so abwäge, Xeon ist der Nachteil mit dem aktuellen BIOS und das sehr geringe übertakten und "nur" 30€ preiswerter als die Zusammenstellung mit OC Option. Fazit: 
Die Zusammenstellung mit 3450 mit jeweils knapp 300€ gut und auch ca. 65€ preiswerter als die OC Variante, aber die Boards gefallen mir net richtig.
Na und die OC Zusammenstellung ist schon Top, hoffe nur dass der Ram auch drauf läuft. Ich habe zumindest nix in der MSi Liste gefunden, aber das muss ja nix sagen. Die haben den halt nicht getestet, oder? Also bis aufn Preis, der aber voll im Budget liegt....

Eine kleine Bitte hätte ich mal noch.
Könntet ihr mal noch 1 oder 2 andere Boards für NOC + 3450 anbieten?
Der Xeon ist mir irgendwie, naja passt net richtig für meine Ansprüche.
Ich bräuchte außerdem mal noch nen USB 3.0 Frontanschluss. 
Im Forum wurde ja immer einer oft empfohlen, aber ich find den net mehr/Namen vergessen.
Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin, ist WLP.
Ich habe noch welche da, glaube Artic Silver
Diese ist aber schon mindestens 1 wenn nicht bald 2 Jahre geöffnet (auch wieder verschraubt wurden), macht das was?

Das restliche System steht ja in der Signatur.
Am Ende müsste das alles eigentlich n gut ausgewogenes System ergeben, wenn dann mal Grafikkarten mit nem gescheiten P/L Verhältnis verfügbar sind.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Der Xeon hat halt SMT, was man nicht vernachlässigen sollte, vor allem nicht, wenn man CPU lastige Anwendungen nutzt. (Aber zum Spielen nicht nötig)

Frontpanel z.B: Cooler Master USB 3.0, Multifunktionspanel (RA-USB-3035-IN) | Geizhals Deutschland

oder BitFenix 2x USB 3.0 Softouch Front Panel schwarz, 5.25", Multifunktionspanel (BFA-U3-KS2525-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ja mit dem SMT stimmt, hab nicht dran gedacht und wie du sagtest, nutzen werde ich es eh nicht beim spielen.
Also ich brauch 5,25" Front Panel.
Da passt das BitFenix schon ganz gut, aber für die Größe nur 2 USB Anschlüsse?
Gibt es da nicht gleich noch etwas mit CardReader?
Der Platz wäre ja eigentlich da.

Trotzdem schonmal Danke @ ALL 

[EDIT]
http://geizhals.de/794402
Ganz schön teuer und hässlich.
Kennt das jemand?
[/EDIT]


----------



## Jeanboy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Bisschen billiger wäre das: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-863-B schwarz, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

Naja, ich glaub ich lass es beim BitFenix. Im Prinzip reichts aus. Wann nutzt man denn nüchtern betrachtet noch nen CardReader? Geht doch eh alles nur noch über USB Kabel. Trotzdem danke. Ist also die erste Zusammenstellung für OC + dem BitFenix so ok? Netzteil packt das ja eh locker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Der Xeon hat HT aber kein OC Potenzial da sich der Turbo nicht festsetzen läßt. Nimm doch einfach etwas später einen akt. USB 3.0 Hub so entfällt auch das bücken usw.


----------



## bludi007 (5. August 2012)

Ne den nehm ich auch net. Bringt mir nicht wirklich etwas auf die Dauer gesehen. 
Wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit der I5 3570K, G.Skill Ares und das MSI Z77A G45. Nur leider muss ich bei zwei Versandhäusern bestellen, da der Speicher nicht bei Hardwareversand angeboten wird.
Gibts vielleicht noch ne Alternative, die bei Hardwareversand verfügbar ist? Wenn möglich blau oder blau/schwarz. Soll halt nicht so billig aussehen. Mir würden jetzt spontan nur die Corsair Vengeance einfallen, aber die sind mir zu teuer.

Tante Edit....

Hab die falsche Geschwindigkeit erwischt. 43€ kosten die 1600er. Taugen die was?


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ja, die kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau PC3-12800U CL9


----------



## bludi007 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

ALso ich hab jetzt bei Hwv meine Favs gefunden und preislich finde ichs auch ok.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI Z77A-G45, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

macht z.Z. 378,30€

die 10€ mehr für die schärferen Latenzen beim Ares, naja 

Alternative

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI Z77A-G45, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

macht 366,28€ mit Corsair Vengeance

Lohnen die 10€ Aufpreis?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Du kannst mir dem Asrock Z77 Pro4 noch etwas sparen.

Wenn du 2 Nanosekunden spüren kannst lohnt sich der CL8. Wenn nicht, CL9.


----------



## bludi007 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

sicher merk ich die... 
Also die preiswerteste Variante mit der ich "leben" könnte ist die mit Z77 Pro4, Corsair und I5 3570K

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX

356,14€

Meine Soka mit 2x oder wars nur 1x  kann ich ja eigentlich auch in den PCIe 2.0 16x stecken?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Die kannst du da auch reinstecken.


----------



## bludi007 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Dann wird es wohl vielleicht doch die letzte Variante.
Die Optik fällt unterm Schreibtisch eh net so auf.

Ich meld mich dann nochmal bevor ich bestelle. Wird sicher erst so gegen Ende der Woche.
Vielleicht tut sich ja am Preis nochmal was.

Nochmals Danke


----------



## bludi007 (28. September 2012)

Um mich hier nochmal zu melden. Gekauft hab ich noch nix, bin umgezogen und naja, ging doch mehr Geld drauf, als ich dachte. Aber die Komponenten werden bis Christmas schon net veralten. Vielleicht fallen die Preise ja noch etwas.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Meld Dich am besten nochmal, kurz bevor Du bestellst. Vielleicht gibt es bis Weihnachten einen neuen Preis/Leistungsknaller


----------



## bludi007 (28. September 2012)

Naja bei CPU, RAM und Mobo glaub ich net. Eher bei Grakas. Aber ich sag vorher trotzdem nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Warte mal ab, was der AMD Vishera drauf hat


----------



## bludi007 (28. September 2012)

Ich würde gern wieder ne AMD CPU haben, aber ich hab schon nen Heizkörper im Raum. Leider.


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

bludi007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gern wieder ne AMD CPU haben, aber ich hab schon nen Heizkörper im Raum. Leider.



Hehe, erinnert mich an meinen ersten AMD Athlon 2500+ der über den FSB auf 3,2 getaktet werden konnte. Der war nie unter 60grad


----------



## bludi007 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Abend, hab heute Vormittag mal wieder TDU 2 drauf gehauen und außerdem auch Warfighter 2 gezockt.
Der Lärm ist ja net mehr normal.
Ist sicherlich die Graka, aber die möchte ich noch net tauschen.
Will bis zur nächsten AMD Generation warten.
Aber Spaß machts langsam echt keinen mehr, vorallem bei TDU 2, mit ach und Krach 30-35 FPS bei Full HD.
Wenns Nacht wird ....
Von GTA 4 + MODS fang ich am besten gar nicht erst an.
Also ich überleg nun wirklich bald den Q9300 + Anhang raus zuhauen.
Es wird bald Winter und ich will zocken ^^
Mir ist klar, dass die Graka dann mehr als nur ein Flaschenhals wird.

Ich würde halt gern das alte Zeugs verkaufen und die Diff zum neuen noch drauf legen.
Desshalb wäre es schön, wenn ihr mir nochmal ne grobe Wertschätzung geben könntet.
Damit ich in etwa weis, wieviel ich mal noch zusammenkratzen muss 

Bestellen würde ich dann folgendes: I5 3570K
MSI Z77A-G45
Corsair Vengeance LP8 GB CL9-9-9-24

Macht bei Hardwareversand 323,93€ + Versand.
Irgendwelche mir nicht erklärbare Einwände? 

Wie gesagt, nu wäre schön zu wissen, was ich für den andren Mist noch bekomm.

Danke


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche mir nicht erklärbare Einwände?



Sieht gut aus


----------



## bludi007 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Bestellung ist raus. Werd mich dann melden, falls es Prob gibt bzw. alles super läuft.

Nochmals Danke 
Endlich wieder halbwegs aufn neusten Stand


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Hab auch nix auszusetzten. Viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen


----------



## bludi007 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen


 

Den werd ich haben, vorallem dann, wenn dann später noch ne neue Graka dazu kommt


----------



## bludi007 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ich nochmal, da ich nun keinen extra Thread eröffnen will, gehts hier weiter.
Ich frag erstmal nur an bezüglich Graka, ob ich mir dieses Jahr eine kaufe bezweifle ich aber stark.
Die neuen AMDs kommen ja erst im März, oder?

Welche von den jeweils beiden sind die schnellste, leiseste und was wichtiger ist, die sparsamste?

*7870er*
ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition

*7950er*
ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M

Schonmal Danke und vielleicht habt ihr noch Alternativen.
Sollte so billig wie möglich und teuer wie nötig. Prio 1, P/L muss stimmen in beiden Leistungsklassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Die 7870er sind sparsamer als die 7950er sollte aber klar sein.

Einen Unterschied untereinander (also zwischen den 7870er bzw. 7950er) wirst du in Sachen Leistung/Stromverbrauch 
oder Lautstärke nicht merken. Sind beides sehr gute Modelle, nimm die billigere/für dich hübschere Karte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Noch eine Empfehlung  :


Gigabyte HD7950

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...WindForce-3X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## bludi007 (22. Oktober 2012)

Na mal schauen, AMD legt ja bald  attraktive Spiele dazu. Aber dass die Gigabyte mit 3 Lüftern leise sein soll? Nagut, mehr Lüfter die sich langsamer drehen, oder? Preislich sieht die ganz gut aus. Aufs selber OCen hab ich net viel übrig. Ist mir bei Grakas irgendwie zu umständlich.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Die Gigabyte ist schon OK 

Graka OC ist sehr einfach im Vergleich zur CPU. Du brauchst nur ein OC-Programm (z.B. MSI Afterburner) und stellst da höhere Taktraten ein.


----------



## bludi007 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja gemacht habe ich es früher schonmal mit der 4870. Fand aber den spürbaren Nutzen aber eher lächerlich.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ja, das stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Wenn es mit einer Karte @stock ruckelt, reißt OC auch nicht mehr viel. Wobei die HD7950 schon übel gut zu takten geht, 30-40% Mehrleistung sind da locker drin


----------



## bludi007 (22. Oktober 2012)

Na mal schauen was Weihnachten so geht. Denke mal ne 7950 von Sapphire oder Gigabyte würde es dann wohl werden. Hoffe nur, dass dann nicht gleich die 8000er folgen und ich das Geld zum Fenster raus schmeiße.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Na mal schauen was Weihnachten so geht. Denke mal ne 7950 von Sapphire oder Gigabyte würde es dann wohl werden. Hoffe nur, dass dann nicht gleich die 8000er folgen und ich das Geld zum Fenster raus schmeiße.


 
Die sollen wahrscheinlich keine 30% Mehrleistung haben (man weiß es aber nicht) und wenn du dir überlegst, dass eine 7950 stark übertaktet werden kann,
dann wird die übertaktet gut mit der 8950 mithalten können 

(P.S. kommt jetzt nicht mit dem Argument, dass man die 8950 auch übertakten kann, das ist mir klar )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Man kann auch eine 8950 OC´n 


Nee, mit der 7950 bist du gut beraten  Hier mal was zur Leistung im Vergleich und zur Sapphire : Kurztest: 3 x AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ComputerBase


----------



## bludi007 (22. Oktober 2012)

Laut dem Test ist die powercolor oder wies nun gleich heißt am besten. Aber die Sapphire sagt mir trotzdem mehr zu. Gibt's nen Vergleich zwischen saap und giga? Übrigens meinte ich es so: Im Januar die Karte kaufen und 1-2 Monate später kommt die neue. Da könnte man ja gleich noch auf die neue warten. Achja, ne 8950 kann man auch übertakten :-p


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Laut dem Test ist die powercolor oder wies nun gleich heißt am besten. Aber die Sapphire sagt mir trotzdem mehr zu. Gibt's nen Vergleich zwischen saap und giga? Übrigens meinte ich es so: Im Januar die Karte kaufen und 1-2 Monate später kommt die neue. Da könnte man ja gleich noch auf die neue warten. Achja, ne 8950 kann man auch übertakten :-p


 
Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken, die sind alle sehr gut und nur messbar zu unterscheiden 

Nimm die, die dir am besten gefällt


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

Die neuen AMD Grafikkarten kommen nächstes Jahr im März raus, oder?

EDIT

So, eine von den Beiden wird es dann wohl.
Also noch sparen und hoffen, dass es zu Weihnachten was gibt 

Vergleich

Also nochmals Danke


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ich würde die Sapphire oder Gigabyte nehmen 

Die Sapphire HD7950 OC hatte ich mal, war eine feine Karte


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ja ich weiss, aber die 900er Variante gibts kaum und vorallem net bei HV. 

Spricht was gegen die Asus?
Abgesehen vom Triple Slot? wäre mir eig. egal, hab nur ne Soka die nach gaaaaanz unten komt.

Welche von den beiden Sapps is eig. besser bzw. warum ist die 900er teurer wie die 950er?


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ich denke, dass die 950er die 900er ablösen soll. Wenn die 950er günstiger ist, würde ich natürlich die nehmen. Außer dem geringfügig höheren Takt gibt es da keine Unterschiede.

Das Asus DC-II Design ist bei der HD7xxx nicht ganz so toll wie z.B. bei der GTX 670 oder der HD 6xxx Serie: Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Am kühlsten sind ja die MSI's und die Sapp OC.
Da werf ich mal noch die rein ^^ XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition Double Dissipation


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ich würde die nehmen: http://geizhals.at/de/827777

Die kannst Du dann gleich als Herdplatte verwenden


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Dies lässt also darauf schließen, dass die XFX nix taugt.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Im Vergleich zu den anderen bereits genannten finde ich die XFX schlechter.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

schlecht ist XFX jetzt aber auch nicht


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Jop, aber wenn ich da mal den weisen facehugger zitieren darf : "Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind." (oder so ähnlich )


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja von Sapphire 950 OC ist die Verfügbarkeit *******, Asus Optik top und Gigabyte der Preis top. *grml* und nu? Verdammte große Auswahl eh.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Wie wäre es mit der hier? --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7950 OC Boost, 3GB GDDR5, Full Retail


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ne boost hab ich extra net genommen, da ich meine hier gelesen zuhaben, dass die wie wild hoch und runter takten. Und vapor waren doch mit verdampfungskammer. Oder hießen die direkt vapor chamber? Hoffe das wird so geschrieben.^^


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Mit dem neuen Hyper-Performance-ultra-Übertreiber brauchst Du keinen Boost. Da ist die HD7950 auch ohne Boost schnell genug


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

Entweder wir reden einander vorbei oder du verarschst mich...:-p


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Also mal im Ernst, ich hätte keine Bedenken die Boost Version zu nehmen. Die ist ein paar % schneller als die normale HD7950 und dafür genehmigt sie sich ein paar Watt mehr unter Last. Völlig verständlich


----------



## bludi007 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hm na ok. Da bin ich nun genug informiert. Vielen dank. Schön Abend noch und danke.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Danke, Dir auch. Sag bescheid, für welche Karte Du Dich entscheidest


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Hm na ok. Da bin ich nun genug informiert. Vielen dank. Schön Abend noch und danke.


 

Und sei doch froh, wenn sie im idle schön runtertaktet, spart Strom


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Im Idle takten sie alle runter


----------



## bludi007 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

So, Rechner erstmal grob zusammengebaut um zu testen ob alles funzt.
Musste nur das XMP Profil laden, da er von allein nur 1333 Mhz wollte.
Ansonsten schauts erstmal gut aus, hätte mir nur mal ne gescheite WLP mit kaufen sollen  
Hab noch so ne Antec Formula 5... ka wie alt die schon ist.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Freut mich, dass alles soweit funktioniert und gut läuft


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Falls es eine neue sein sollte:


Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder MX-4


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Solange Du kein Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad nimmst


----------



## bludi007 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Naja, mal sehen ob ich die nochmal wechsel.
Bin ehrlich gesagt froh, den Mugen wieder drauf und das Board im Gehäuse zu haben.
Später folgen dann Temps und Test um sicher zu gehen, dass alles passt.
Also nochmal fettes Danke


----------



## bludi007 (26. Oktober 2012)

268€ für die Gigabyte 7950. Verdammt und ich habs net übrig! http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...2&agid=1942&pvid=4naotjc9q_h8twxz02&ref=13&lb


----------



## bludi007 (28. Oktober 2012)

So mal par pics.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Sieht super aus


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

schon soo viel Staub? Ich würde staubfilter nachrüsten


----------



## bludi007 (28. Oktober 2012)

Der staub ist schon ewig drin. Hab nur grob gesäubert. Wie gesagt, das Gehäuse ist Müll. Kann's net empfehlen. Verstaubt nur. Die dünnen Drähte vom meshdesign lösen sich auf und baumeln in den Lüftern rum... Usw.... Finde es überteuert und qualitativ besch.ssen!


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

So guten Morgen. Wegen den Staubfiltern habe ich mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht. Welche könnt ihr denn für 120er empfehle? Noch ne andre Frage bezüglich Windows Leistungsindex. Crucial M4 nur 5,9? Ist das irrelevant oder muss ich nochmal nach Treibern bzw. Firmware schauen?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Guten Morgen  

Wegen Staubfiltern kannst Du hier mal schauen: Staubfilter 120mm in Zubehör Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder Du bastelst selbst was mit der Feinstrumpfhose Deiner Freundin / Schwester / Mutter 

Der Windows Leistungsindex ist für die Tonne, dennoch ist ein Wert von 5,9 viel zu niedrig. Ich habe die m4 auch als Systemplatte und einen Wert von 7,9 

Ist der AHCI-Modus denn aktiv? Ist die SSD am nativen SATA3-Anschluss?

Poste bitte mal einen AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online Screenshot.


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin auf Arbeit, poste dann später n screenshot. Im BIOS ist es aktiv und ja an SATA3 (weiß beim MSI Z77A G45).


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Jetzt hauts hin. SSD schnellste mit 7,9 und CPU mit 7,5 das langsamste Teil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Oktober 2012)

Wow, der Win-Leistungsindex ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Oktober 2012)

bludi007 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hauts hin. SSD schnellste mit 7,9 und CPU mit 7,5 das langsamste Teil^^
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=596715"/>



Auf den win index kannst du getrost ein Haufen ablegen.


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ja, der taugt nix, aber trotzdem war es net normal, dass die SSD nur 5,9 hatte.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Das passt so. Sieht gut aus


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Danke. Jetzt muss nur noch auf ne Gigabyte 7950 gespart werden und mal noch solche Staubfilter mit dran geheftet.


----------



## Leckrer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

7870 von Sapphire oder Asus (egal --> Sapphire glaube ich leiser)

7950 von VTX3D

im Moment die beste Wahl...


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Aus P/L Sicht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, auch


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

bei der 7870 gibts aber kaum Spiele dazu^^


----------



## Leckrer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> bei der 7870 gibts aber kaum Spiele dazu^^


 
 na dann viel Spaß mit der 7950


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:
			
		

> na dann viel Spaß mit der 7950


Danke, ich melde mich vor dem Kauf  nochmal. Wird wohl so in vermutlich nem Monat + sein. Früher wäre natürlich geiler.


----------



## bludi007 (31. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen, hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit dem folgenden Lian Li?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003QL...0148&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhalspre03-21

Gibt's noch weitere Gehäuse mit 120er Lüftern hinten und oben? 
Werd mich mal umschauen was es sonst noch so gibt.
Das 690 gefällt mir absolut net mehr.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Die meisten Gehäuse haben heute mindestens 2 Lüfterplätze ab 120mm Rahmenbreite 

Etwas günstiger wäre dieses von Lian Li: Lian Li PC-7FNWX schwarz mit Sichtfenster

Das hier wäre ebenfalls schlicht und mit Sichtfenster: anidées AI6BW Black Window


----------



## bludi007 (31. Oktober 2012)

Das Erste sieht gut aus. Was ist der Unterschied zu dem von mir geposteten? Das Zweite ist pott hässlich und vorallem mit so ner Tür vorn. Umständlich wenn ich beim DVD-Wechsel diese jedesmal öffnen muss.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Soweit ich das sehe, unterscheiden die sich nur in der Gehäusefront: Produktvergleich Lian Li PC-7FNWX schwarz mit Sichtfenster, Lian Li PC-60FNWX komplett schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier ein Test: PC-Experience Reviews : | Lian Li PC-7FNWX Midi Tower


----------



## bludi007 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Also ich seh auch nur an der Front nen Unterschied, obwohl dort steht, einmal mit Laufwerksschienen und einmal ohne..
Bei beiden sind welche abgebildet, wobei die Bilder ja net stimmen müssen.
Gibts noch Alternativen wenn möglich auch preiswerter?
Aufjedenfall USB 3.0, Staubfilter, schwarz (zumindest die Front) und Midi Tower.
Sonst eig. nix besonderes.

Verbaut werden müssen:
Intern ne HDD, SSD
Extern ein DVD-LW, 5,25" Lüftersteurung
4 x 120er Luffis, die aber nicht alle verbaut werden müssen
preislich wären mehr als 150€ eigentlich nicht interessant


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Wie wäre es mit dem R4? 

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es dir noch nicht empfohlen wurde^^


Du kannst dir eigentlich jedes Gehäuse heraussuchen und dir Staubfilter dazu kaufen (mal bei Caseking schauen)

Die kosten etwa 3-5 Euro

PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: Lian Li/BitFenix/Cooler Master/Corsair/Thermaltake/NZXT/Sharkoon/SilverStone/Fractal Design/Lancool, Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst ja hier mal nach einem um 100 Euro schauen


----------



## bludi007 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich will Staubfilter, die einfach fürs reinigen  auszubauen sind. Das fractal hat wieder so ne hässliche "Tür". Bei dem Rest muss ich mal durch gucken. Auf jedenfall such ich ein geschlossenes Gehäuse, das nur an den Lüfteröffnungen "offen" ist und keine Gitter hat, wie das jetzige 690ll.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Midi Tower ohne NT -> Gehuse -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## bludi007 (31. Oktober 2012)

Das 8NWX und 7FNWX gefallen mir bis jetzt am besten. Nur beim 8NWX scheint das innere bzw. das Gestell nicht schwarz zu sein.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Doch, das ist innen schwarz: Lian Li PC-8NWX komplett schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bludi007 (31. Oktober 2012)

Da zeigt MF wieder mist an.


----------



## bludi007 (1. November 2012)

Morgen, ich habe gerade eben was interessantes gefunden:
http://mobile.caseking.de/item/5a5553542d303536 
Nun frage ich mich, ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Ich wurde die Staubfilter eher einzeln kaufen für die jeweiligen Lüfter.
Da sparst du


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Finde ich nicht gerechtfertigt. Für das Geld kaufen sich andere ein ganzes Gehäuse  Außerdem sind Staubfilter an ausblasenden Lüftern ziemlich sinnfrei.

Ich würde lieber ein Gehäuse kaufen, bei dem bereits Staubfilter mit dabei sind.


----------



## bludi007 (1. November 2012)

Und die sind noch für andere Gehäuse verwendbar. Die Filter werden dann einfach außen dran geheftet, oder? Vielleicht probier ichs erstmal so und komm un n neues case rum. Falls nicht, wurde ja genug vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Kauf doch einfach Luftfilter für die einblasenden Lüfter, die kosten vielleicht 5 Euro das Stück, also insgesamt 10? Euro..

Besser als das sinnfreie Set


----------



## bludi007 (1. November 2012)

Ich kauf mir auch solche wie softy empfohlen hat. Ich hab nur einen einblasenden und drei ausblasende.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir auch solche wie softy empfohlen hat. Ich hab nur einen einblasenden und drei ausblasende.


 
Also bitte nur einen Staubfilter kaufen, der reicht vollkommen  Beim Rausblasen kommt nix rein


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Also ich hab mir jetz zwei Staubfilter bestellt.
Einen als Ersatz oder meine Eltern bekommen einen an ihen Office, da dies mit PC Pflege nicht so haben .
Wegen Grafikkarte bin ich mir ersten noch unschlüssig ob ich nicht doch noch bis zur neuen Generation hinkomme mit der 6850 (Wann kommt die denn nun in etwa?).
Falls die kommt, kosten die Mittelklassekarten sicher wieder soviel wie das jetzige High End Modell, oder?
Zweitens fehlt eh noch das Geld. 
Wie lang läuft das Never Settle eigentlich noch?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

März 2013 kommt wahrscheinlich die HD8000


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



ich888 schrieb:


> März 2013 kommt wahrscheinlich die HD8000


 Also hat sich noch nix getan, da ich erst dachte im November kommt schon was.
Aber man müsste mal richtig lesen ^^
Bericht: AMD plant für November HD-7800-Karten mit Tahiti-LE-Grafikchip

Kann einer vielleicht sagen / vermuten in wie weit das auf ein Kaufvorhaben der 7950er Klasse auswirken könnte?

Hoffe ich habs net ganz so dämlich formuliert.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Leistung kauft man wenn man sie braucht, wenn dir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, dann Kauf.
Wenn sie dir noch reicht, dann warte ab.


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Der Spruch musste ja kommen... 
Was mich eigentlich übelst nervt, ist der 1GB "große" VRAM.
Kann dadurch die Details net voll aufdrehen und ja, somit habe ich eigentlich schon ne Antwort.
Also kaufen.
Hab gehofft, ich käme P/L mäßig noch besser weg.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Wie hoch ist das Budget für die GPU ?


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ich geb eigentlich ungern mehr als 200€ für ne Graka aus.
Hab es nur einmal gemacht bei der 4870 und was die dann noch Wert war nach kurzer Zeit... 
Ich hab mich nun trotzdem mit der Gigabyte 7950 angefreundet, da ich in meinen Augen die ca. 70€ Aufpreis zur Sapphire 7870 gerechtfertigt finde.
Ne 7970 ist mir dann aber wirklich zuviel, somal sie nicht wesentlich schneller ist für nochmalige 80€+ Aufpreis.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Außerdem bekommst du bei der 7950 das SpieleBundle im Wert von 170 Euro


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ja und wenn man das mit der 7870 vergleicht, macht man ganz schön plus.


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

Staubfilter sind da! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nur testweise am Rechner von meinen Eltern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Sieht gut aus 

Aber normalerweise kommen die unter die Verkleidung


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

Das war nur zu Demozwecken. Außerdem ist's außen einfacher... :-p
Bei meinem CM 690ll fällt das bestimmt nicht auf.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Das war nur zu Demozwecken. Außerdem ist's außen einfacher... :-p
> Bei meinem CM 690ll fällt das bestimmt nicht auf.


 
sieht aber komischer aus  Und die Verkleidung abmachen, dauert doch nicht lange...


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Sind die magnetisch? Halte sie doch mal an die Festplatte


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die magnetisch? Halte sie doch mal an die Festplatte



Nein, die halten durch die Schwerkraft mit entsprechender Aufstellung des Towers.... :-p


----------



## Jeanboy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



Softy schrieb:


> Sind die magnetisch? Halte sie doch mal an die Festplatte


 
Die sind leicht magnetisch...


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind leicht magnetisch...



Genau. Und der weiße Rahmen ist nur zum Schutz bzw. dass die sich net mit andren metallischen Gegenständen verbinden.


----------



## bludi007 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Bäääm, wieder ne Gigabyte 7950 weniger im Lager bei MF!


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2012)

Jetzt macht's zocken wieder richtig Spaß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Gibt's Bilder vom eingebauten Zustand ?


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2012)

Hab noch keine Zeit gehabt. Erstmal rein und GTA4 testen. Das erstemal in meinem Leben hab ich Spulenfiepen/pfeiffen gehört... :-/. Kam beim Ladebildschirm. Aber sonst läuft GTA4 am Tag mit 55-60 frames bei maximal möglichen Einstellungen. Hab aber auch nur addon cars und kein ENB oder ähnliches drin.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Wieviele FPS hast du während dem Fiepen ?


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, hatte am Anfang fraps nicht laufen und wollte den Benchmark starten. Da wo die fratzen zusehen sind wars fiepen, dann wars game abgekackt. Anschließend mal n savegame gestartet und da hats beim laden 60 frames angezeigt und es hat nix gefiept. Bin nun auch auf Arbeit und kann nicht weiter testen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Evtl. mal einen Framelimitter probieren


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2012)

Na V-Sync hab ich bei Games immer an.


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Viele Grafikkarte fiepen bei ab ein paar Hundert fps. Da kann man nix machen.


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*



Softy schrieb:


> Viele Grafikkarte fiepen bei ab ein paar Hundert fps. Da kann man nix machen.


 Wie gesagt, es war nur einmal beim Ladebildschirm und sonst nicht.
Damit kann ich leben.
Muss dann mal Games testen und fotos kommen auch noch, wenn dann alles wieder sauber ist^^


----------



## bludi007 (15. Dezember 2012)

So mal etwas gereinigt. 
Hoffe, dass die Kabel nicht störend verlegt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Schiiickes Teil  

Viel Spaß beim zocken


----------



## bludi007 (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke, ich werd später mal noch par ordentliche pics machen. Wenn dann mal mehr Zeit ist.


----------



## Ratracer008 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Das Blau ist schon schick...


----------



## bludi007 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

So ich meld mich mal wieder hier.
Und zwar find ich auch, dass die Gigabyte irgendwie übertrieben laut ist.
Bei Anno 2070, was ich mir diese Woche zugelegt habe, drehen die Lüfter schon ziemlich hoch.
Ich dachte, dass Anno mehr CPU lastig ist?
Ich hab nochmal geschaut, ob irgendwas verdreckt ist, aber nix.
Das einzigste, was mir nicht gefallt, ist dass der Front Fan nicht richtig die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen kann.
Meine HDD hab ich nun schon versetzt, aber viel bringt es nicht.
Anbei nochmal Bilder vom Innenleben.
Der Käfig stört meiner Meinung nach, aber ob der überhaupt auszubauen geht?
Gibts da irgendwas zu verbessern, damit der Luftstrom besser wird?


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Wie warm wird die Grafikkarte denn unter Last? Vielleicht kannst Du die Lüfter manuell etwas drosseln, so dass die Karte leiser ist.


----------



## bludi007 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ich hab heute noch nicht gespielt, aber gestern mit dem Afterburner geloggt.
Höchste was ich gefunden habe, waren 
GPU temperature     ,GPU usage           ,Fan speed           ,Fan tachometer      ,Core clock          ,Memory clock        ,Memory usage    


67.000              ,88.000              ,51.000              ,2943.000            ,899.999             ,1250.000            ,673.504   
58.000              ,55.000              ,41.000              ,2160.000            ,899.999             ,1250.000            ,618.539
Die Lüfterdrehzahl ist mir so abartig hoch..... 51% und knapp 3000 rpm? 
Drehen die drei kleinen etwa bis an die 6000 Touren?! 

Ich hab diese jetzt auf 43% gelegt  und dann ansteigend, da ich schon bissl im Netz gesucht habe.
Überzeugend find ichs noch nicht.



[EDIT]

Also ich habe vorhin nochmal die Kurve überarbeitet.
Eine Stunde Anno in Full HD und alles auf max. 55-60 Bilder und die Temps lagen bei 62°C - 66°C.
Auslastung der Karte war teilweise bei 98% und Lüfter bei 55% bei max. um die 3200 rpm.
War eigentlich auszuhalten.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2013)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Du kannst die Lüfter ruhig etwas langsamer einstellen, 70-80°C sind kein Problem für die Grafikkarte, selbst 90°C wäre noch im Rahmen.


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ok, danke.
Ich habe sie jetzt auf 20% bis 30°C eingestellt, danach ansteigend bis zu 30% bei 70°C.
Dann bis kurz vor 90°C auf 60%.
Ich werde mich nun aber langsam auch mal ans Übertakten machen.


----------



## bludi007 (27. September 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich ne Möglichkeit die vorderen Audioanschlüsse vom Gehäuse zu nutzen wenn ich an der Soka keine passenden Anschlüsse habe?
Hinten hängt das Exo schon dran und wenn ich im TS bin und Kopfhörer nutzen möchte, muss ich diese an das ANGESCHALTETE Exo anschließen und das will ich aber nicht auf Dauer eingeschaltet lassen.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2014)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Klar kannst Du das, einfach -> Systemsteuerung -> Sound, da kannst Du auf die schnelle anklicken, welcher Sound wo ausgegeben werden soll.

Bzw. im Audiotreiber vom Motherboard kannst Du das auch einstellen.


----------



## bludi007 (27. September 2014)

Also muss ich onboard sound im uefi erst wieder aktivieren. OK. Danke erstmal  meld mich nochmal.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2014)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Nicht im UEFI, UEFI ist das Bios.

Einfach in den Treibereinstellungen : Screenshot by Lightshot

Ich kann über "Systemsteuerung > Sound" wählen, ob der Sound per HDMI der Graka an den TV ausgegeben wird, oder ob der über meine Juli@ Soundkarte an die Anlage geht, oder ob ich die Frontanschlüsse des Gehäuses und den VIA Onboard-Sound nutzen will : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## bludi007 (28. September 2014)

Vorausgesetzt ich hab den onboardsound aktiviert. Muss ich erst noch machen. Den hab ich immer deaktiviert bei eingebauter soka. Ok, da weiß ich bescheid.danke.


----------



## bludi007 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Sry, dass ich nochmal stören muss, aber mir zeigts nix weiter ausser meiner ASUS an.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. September 2014)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Dein Board hat den Realtek ALC892, such den Mal.

Entweder findest Du den in der Systemsteuerung, oder unter C: bei den Programmen.


----------



## bludi007 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe es hin bekommen. Darf eigentlich gar nicht sagen woran es gelegen hat. Ziemlich peinlich. 
Also danke.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Q9300 ablösen.*

Ist immer so ein Kleinshice


----------

